# Imugi



## kimotion (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So Pretty!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love his coloring and hes a crowntail


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Beautiful Crowntail!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------

